
Why You Should Apply to Y Combinator - tzier
https://medium.com/@tmzier/why-you-should-apply-to-y-combinator-d4c82bf31929
======
minimaxir
It's worth adding that although the OP's company went through YC S14, the
company was shut down in August: [https://medium.com/@tmzier/zen99-is-closing-
its-doors-8-25-1...](https://medium.com/@tmzier/zen99-is-closing-its-
doors-8-25-169830ec7da8)

While that doesn't invalidate the advice, it does give perspective that Y
Combinator is not a guaranteed ticket to success. Startups are hard.

~~~
tzier
Absolutely, that post is linked to in this YC one.

Startups are _incredibly_ hard. For our particular situation, returning money
and closing down was the option I decided on after talking to our investors.
More in those posts, though. I would 100% go through YC again.

------
ramon
I say focus on customers instead of Angel Capital, get market and focus on
that money instead of a Capitalist injecting money. It's not sustainable
forever unless you make money for real!

~~~
tzier
Agreed - this is one thing YC also recommends (not getting caught up in "not
work", like getting an office, going to conferences, etc). But YC is good if
(a) you want to learn how to do this prioritization and (b) if you aren't
planning to bootstrap.

~~~
earlyadapter
Happy to hear, especially after exiting an industry that prides itself on how
much you can spend and how little work you can accomplish! BTW, I took you up
on your offer and zipped out an email. Thanks for posting!

